# Please help send some love to Kolbe's family :)



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Its been almost a week since Kolbe crossed over to the bridge at 13 months old.. Too young..

He belonged to a close family friend and is dearly missed by his family including an 11 year old girl.. We have created a site as a tribute to him and a gift to his family. Please head over there when you have a moment, view his pictures and memories, and leave a note for them.. 

Thanks so much for your love!

ETA: Kolbe was diagnosed with an aggressive cancer that started in his salivary glands and spread everywhere including his lungs (seen on xray) and his skin in his last days. He was finally helped over to the bridge by the vet when his breathing became laboured. He died peacefully at home...


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

doh I forgot to add the site..

A tribute to Maximilian Kolbe

Thanks in advance for your messages!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kolbe*

I will be praying for Kolbe and his family.
What a heartbreak, especially at 13 months old!


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Bumping up! Please help spread some cheer by visiting the site and leaving a note


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sent a message. Poor guy was so young.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

C's Mom said:


> Sent a message. Poor guy was so young.


Thanks  Yea, he was very young.. Horrible cancer 

Come on everyone, please spare a moment to post a message!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Sent a message as well. He was much too young. Godspeed sweet boy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear he passed, Cheryl. That is such a tragic loss. I looked at a few of his albums, and he was such a handsome boy. I hope our words help to bring some comfort to his family!! It's hard to convey your sentiments in 140 characters. I tend to be verbose 

Let them know that the Golden Retriever Forum community mourns their loss alongside them.

He was far too young.
Kim


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I saw Sharlin's picture of Kolbe at the bottom of the forum and came to the rainbow bridge section to see what who that beauty was. He was absolutely gorgeous and looked oh so happy.

That is way too young to lose a dog and way too heartbreaking. I've only had one that was younger than 13 months when I GOT him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Poor sweet baby! Left a message for his family.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

He was so beautiful. It breaks my heart, makes me sick, and makes me SO angry that this terrible disease is taking so many of our beautiful angels...
RIP Kolbe. Our babies were there to welcome you to the bridge


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sent a message. He was a handsome boy and far to young. Run Free Kolbe!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So very sad, have sent a message, never a right time that they go to the bridge but so much harder to lose one so young.

Sleep softly Kolbe


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kolbe*

Rest in peace, sweet Kolbe, and prayers for your family who love you so!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sobbing, he was way too young and so beautifully sweet. He looks so much like our Sasha. I am heartbroken for them. Just too too sad.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

So very young... I hate cancer with all my being.

Prayers for Kolbe's family, especially the girl he left behind. I hope she knows that he will watch over her until they meet again.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Please know that Kolbe's family is in our thoughts and prayers. RIP Kolbe


----------

